# how to scale up a n scale plan to ho scale



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey guys i think i found a plan that i like but its in n scale and i model in ho scale the n scale plan is done in a space of 3ft by 6ft would this layout fit on a 6x12 space in ho scale its the atlas plan the scenicd and relaxed thanks.


----------



## BillCN (Jan 6, 2013)

..yup


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

so it will fit in a 6x12 space okay thanks just wanted somone with more expirnce so i didn't make the mistake of build the table and that plan not fit now another question waht curve radii can i use i beleive the n scale version has some 11and 3\4ths and 9 3\4ths radius id like to use 22 and 24 inch radii is this possible. thanks.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Have Staples reproduce the plan at 200%. You would still be a shade under HO I think, Maybe try 205%. If the squares on the plan are 1/4" per foot they are now 1/2" per foot. Wait a minute, I think I'm caught up in my jockstrap, this needs more thinking!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Bwells: you're headed in the wrong direction. N is 1:160; HO is 1:87, so that would be about 185% (assuming you're using the US N scale; I understand N is larger in some countries).

One more important thing to think about: reach. You can easily reach the center of a 3x6 layout, a 6x12 rectangle is inaccessable in the middle without some form of assistance. It's a rare person who can manage more than a 30" reach, especially if you expect to actually do something (in other words, many of us can strain to touch something that far away, but to actually manipulate it needs a shorter span).


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah my layout is going to be on wheels and only tucked into a corner space when not in use pulled away from walls when running trains or working on the layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

little fat buddy said:


> yeah my layout is going to be on wheels and only tucked into a corner space when not in use pulled away from walls when running trains or working on the layout.


Doesn't matter. It's a physical limitation thing. Even with an aisle all around, most people can'reach more than about 30" usefully. I'm 6'1", and I can reach something 31" away on a table top with enough maneuverability in my arm and hand to actually do something. If I actually stretch my fingertips, I can just reach the 35" point. On your proposed 72" wide layout, there would be a 2" wide strip down the center that i could not touch, period, and a 10" wide strip that I could not build scenery, rerail trains, or anything else in. Perhaps you are blessed with great height and / or reach, or your layout design will allow you to climb onto the layout to build scenery in the middle that you will never touch again, but most of the time a 6' wide layout is asking for trouble.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

ill figure something out for the reach issue i just have this space to use and can't mount anything to the walls or i would go with an around the room desing thanks for the help guys.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

LFB

Do yourself a favor. Find one of the scale rulers for hobbyists.
Mine has N, HO and 0 gauge. With it you could take a measurement
of that plan that would read out in N Feet. Then flip the ruler and
measure out those feet on the HO scale and you've got it.

You can measure any real thing, for example your house, 
as a real fact, then using the scale ruler you could build it
in HO scale.

I know you can get it at Micro Mark, probably at any hobby shop.

Don


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

okay i will pick one of those up if my lhs has one when i go there going to be picking up some new locomotives with my christmas cash i got.


----------



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

N scale Measurement *(160/87)=HO scale measurement


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Conversion*

Go to woodland scenics and look at there download of conversion calculator , and get there inventory app. It is very nice and better yet there free!!!


----------

